# '68 window felts. Any "good" repros?



## Jgoose514 (May 1, 2015)

Pictured below is a pair of NOS GM felts for the doors. I would LOVE to find the same for the exterior of the rear windows but that is likely impossible. 

Are any of the repops available even close to these or not?

Thanks


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

Same boat as you. I have no personal experience with them, but have hear good things about the ones Ames sells.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

I used the ones from Ames. They are very good quality and good fit.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

x2 on Ames


----------



## Jgoose514 (May 1, 2015)

Could one of you snap and post a close up of one on your car?


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

Just an update. Talked to the Ames guys at the Englishtown NJ Swap Meet. I wanted to get a new set of felts for my "68". They no longer have a supplier for them. They are working on it. But it does not look good for the near future.


----------



## Jgoose514 (May 1, 2015)

Well that is not good


----------

